# Newb From Illinois



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

welcome to the forum


----------



## bonehed67 (Jan 8, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

60X said:


> welcome to the forum





bonehed67 said:


> Welcome!


Thanks guys


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

* that1guy27.*














.


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## SwampStalker (Feb 11, 2015)

Welcome to AT. Enjoy the sport and the obsession!


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome, nice bow


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

Burtle said:


> Welcome, nice bow


Thanks bud she gets the job done!


----------

